# Ruby Red Spilo Or Exodons



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

It's pretty funny how we tend to post when we can't decide what to get...
I guess it's my turn...









I've had a 55 gallon up and running for a long time now in the hopes that I could get some Candiru asu for it... 
Can't seem to find anywhere that they're available.
Nate was looking pretty hard for me, but I'm getting sick of staring at the convicts with which I've cycled the tank sitting across my desk...

So... I'm trying to decide what to get for it.

It's a 55 gallon with Tahitian Moon Black Sand.

I've narrowed it down to getting either 50 exodons or a Ruby Red Spilo. 
The action of the exos would be great, but quite a bioload to deal with, especially with sand being the substrate.

Ruby reds are gorgeous, but would it be as entertaining as 4 dozen exodons?

What to do?


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

ive never had exdons but i can tell you i love my ruby red spilo!! their coloring is awesome, esp if you stuff their shrimp/fish meals with hikari pellets. they're very active and once mine got comfortable in his set up he's been a finger chasin fool


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

You would definitely get more activity with the exo's, but I like the look of a healthy ruby red better IMHO, depends on preference I guess..


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

I do love the spilo, but if I were to set up a tank in my office I think the exos would be my choice. You could cut back to 40ish and lower the bioload a bit.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, tough choice!









Wisco, you got pics of your ruby demon?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I'd personally go with a ruby red spilo, they got intense colors and very aggressive I'm gonna own one sometime in the future


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd go with the exos for the activity level


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi P-Man,
Well, I've never been much of an exodon fan...So I'd definitely go with the Ruby Red Spilo.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Exodons...


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Spilo FTW. Exos would be entertaining, but I from what I hear Spilos can have awesome personalities. They are known to be agressive lil finger chasers as well I hear that they like long walks on the beach.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Man, i was at Shark aquarium last week and saw a few spilos... They are AMAZING !!! 
If you can get a spilo, i'd go for that, as they are more rare than exo's, IMO.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm cycling my 75g now so I can put 50 Exo's in it. I have a Ruby Red its a beautiful P and is very aggressive (will attack the glass if you go near the left side of the tank) but it hardly eats (mabe once a week) when he's hungery he'll come to the top of the tank when I get close and almost eat from my hand. But I'm getting bored with having 1 fish in a tank and might sell him. Here's a pic


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice looking spilo man...

If you sell him, would you ship... and how much would you want for him?
How big is he?
From where'd ya get him?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I got him from AS about 5-6 months ago, he's about 4" now. I paid $125 for him IDK how much to ask for him but I'd ship him to you if I sell him


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

mine doesn't have any spots like that. mine is about 6" though, more mature.

mine is mean as hell. i used to have him in a split 90 gallon w/ my manny before i had gotten another tank. i went to check on my fish one morning and my ruby red jumped the divider and was in the middle of fighting with a manny who is a good inch or two bigger than him. right now i have my ruby in a tank where he can see my xingu rhom, they eye each other up all day wanting to fight from their respective tanks. its funny.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

the juvie spots are gone now... that pic is a few months old


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

I think we're all curious if you made a decision, and anxious to see pics of the outcome.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> I think we're all curious if you made a decision, and anxious to see pics of the outcome.


Just a guess but I think he made a decision.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, I was pretty stuck on exodons, then got an idea up my ass to get some Candiru asu... then when that didn't pan out I entertained the idea of a Ruby Red Spilo...

Pretty much decided on the Spilo at this point.
Just waiting for a call from Pedro at Aquascape at this point.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

If you want mine I'll sell em to you


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ PM sent.


----------

